# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Vers.in c/futuro aumento capitale soc.

## SALVA71

Sapete indicarmi la corretta procedura da seguire per portare a capitale sociale un precedente versamento IN CONTO FUTURO AUMENTO CAP.SOC.
In particolare è necesario la delibera di assemblea straordinaria presso il notaio oppure basta una delibera assembleare e fare le relative comunicazioni alla CCIAA.
Grazie.

----------


## kennedy08

> Sapete indicarmi la corretta procedura da seguire per portare a capitale sociale un precedente versamento IN CONTO FUTURO AUMENTO CAP.SOC.
> In particolare &#232; necesario la delibera di assemblea straordinaria presso il notaio oppure basta una delibera assembleare e fare le relative comunicazioni alla CCIAA.
> Grazie.

  Pero' non specifichi di che tipo di societa' si tratta...
Io per esempio ho un caso simile per una societa' cooperativa, che ha una sua personalissima realta'...(in quanto cooperativa)

----------


## danilo sciuto

Qualunque variazione dell'atto costitutivo, e quindi anche quella di aumento del capitale socialoe, va fatta mediante delibera straordinaria. 
Se vuoi approfondire altri aspetti,  versamenti conto capitale 
ciao

----------


## SALVA71

si tratta di una S.R.L. 
Grazie

----------


## mazzanti

> Sapete indicarmi la corretta procedura da seguire per portare a capitale sociale un precedente versamento IN CONTO FUTURO AUMENTO CAP.SOC.
> In particolare è necesario la delibera di assemblea straordinaria presso il notaio oppure basta una delibera assembleare e fare le relative comunicazioni alla CCIAA.
> Grazie.

  10.12.2008 può essere che nello statuto sia stato delegato l'aumento alla determinazione degli amministratori ? 
Se si, è sufficente la deliberazione, senza Notaio, degli amministratori (purchè siano più di uno), che però deve rispettare i diritti di opzione spettanti ai soci (2481 bis c.c.) e sempre che il capitale sociale pre aumento sia stato interamente versato. 
Se no, occorre modificare davvero l'atto costitutivo e quindi la deliberazione è sempre quella straordinaria, con Notaio. Vanno comunque rispettati tutti i passaggi appena detti, che sono "condicio sine qua non". :Smile:

----------


## SALVA71

No, sono in presenza di un Amministrator Unico e mi sembre che nell'atto non ci sia niente al riguardo. Quindi come mi comporto?

----------


## mazzanti

> No, sono in presenza di un Amministrator Unico e mi sembre che nell'atto non ci sia niente al riguardo. Quindi come mi comporto?

  occorre recarsi dal Notaio per l'assemblea straordinaria. Tenere presente che l'imputazione della riserva per i versamenti in conto aumento, ad effettivo aumento gratuito di capitale, è consentita anche se non risulta dall'ultimo bilancio approvato ma si è formata nel 2008. 
Proprio in questi giorni questa prassi è stata ritenuta ammissibile dal Consiglio del Notariato di Milano.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Tenere presente che l'imputazione della riserva per i versamenti in conto aumento, ad effettivo aumento gratuito di capitale, &#232; consentita anche se non risulta dall'ultimo bilancio approvato ma si &#232; formata nel 2008. 
> Proprio in questi giorni questa prassi &#232; stata ritenuta ammissibile dal Consiglio del Notariato di Milano.

  .... mi chiedo se ci voleva il Consiglio del Notariato per affermare questa cosa ... mah, sar&#224;. 
ciao roberto  :Smile:

----------


## studio18m

salve,
i soci di una srl hanno versato sul c/c della società  100 mila per pagare tramite assegni l'acquisizione di un'azienda.
pertanto è stata effettuata la seguente scrittura:
- versamento soci a versamento in conto capitale  100 mila
per cui nello stato patrimoniale alla voce altre riserve risultano  100 mila 
poichè i pagamenti per l'acquisizione dell'azienda sono stati già effettuati con tale scrittura:
- banca (assegni) a cedente  100 mila
la voce altre riserve è rimasta invariata
E' corretta tale procedura?

----------


## mazzanti

> salve,
> i soci di una srl hanno versato sul c/c della società  100 mila per pagare tramite assegni l'acquisizione di un'azienda.
> pertanto è stata effettuata la seguente scrittura:
> - versamento soci a versamento in conto capitale  100 mila
> per cui nello stato patrimoniale alla voce altre riserve risultano  100 mila 
> poichè i pagamenti per l'acquisizione dell'azienda sono stati già effettuati con tale scrittura:
> - banca (assegni) a cedente  100 mila
> la voce altre riserve è rimasta invariata
> E' corretta tale procedura?

  Direi di no. Le scritture contabili dovevano essere:
A) banca a versam conto capitale
B) azienda a banca  
Ho sintetizzato, chiaramente, dato che l'acquisto dell'azienda comporta l'apertura di molti più conti.....
Concordo sul fatto che dopo queste scritture rimanga nel netto la somma di 100.000 euro a titolo di versamento in conto capitale.

----------

